# Tecumseh 10 hp low speed fixed jet



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

I just got a ST1024 Ariens, with a Tecumseh 10. It has the stupid, non-adjustable, micro-size-hole fixed jet on the side of it. It looks like you could can that thing and put the old, adjustable needle valve in there. Anybody tried it? I have cleaned the carb once so far and still have a lean condition.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

pull off the black plastic cap covering it, and unscrew the jet. there is a hole in it. bore it out with a micro drill bit or torch tip cleaner, these come jetted lean from the factory


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Like just one number size bigger?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

If you put an O-Ring on the "fixed" jet screw, you can adjust it out and the O ring will hold it in the spot you choose. Not "Correct", but it might solve your problem.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

bwright1818 said:


> Like just one number size bigger?


Yea, just start with whatever size fits in there and keep going up one at a time and test it in between. First start small just to clean and crud out of it. Then start making the hole bigger. You don't need a drill, just do it by hand. You can always pull it out and make it bigger, but after making it too big it is difficult to add material back.


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Okay, I'll go for it. I have a number set of drills from 61 to 80 and a pin vise.

Interesting idea about the o-ring in the jet, too!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

dont use a drill to spin the bit, do it by hand and turn the bit with pliers or something


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Okay, I went two sizes bigger....from a #77 drill to a #75. Now it runs almost perfect. (If it didn't misfire a tick every once in a while, it wouldn't be a Tecumseh....) I don't know what will happen when the temp goes from 80 degrees outside to 20; but we'll see. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've taken more than one engine and swapped out a newer fixed jet carb for the older style with the adjustable jets. Long as the linkage and choke are correct and it's for the relative size of the engine, works just fine.

If you get a carb (most of the ones I've gotten are Oregon's), some have different linkage. I've been able to swap out things like choke linkage successfully.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

43128 said:


> dont use a drill to spin the bit, do it by hand and turn the bit with pliers or something


That's what his "pin vise" is for.










But having said that there is that one guy out there with a drill :wacko:


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yup, that's my pin vise!

I finally got the augers off my main shaft. Had to use about every mechanical brain cell, tool, trick and bit of patience that I had; but I did it. It's hard to believe that something that presented FOUR grease fittings to the previous own could be that rusted on!


----------

